# Nell Boardman Central Park Painting - Value?



## nelquarles (Jan 28, 2018)

This was found in my parents attic. It is signed Nelle Boardman 1939. The frame also has her name on the back of it. It looks to be an original frame. The canvas is dry and cracked in places. The image is amazing. Very deep paint in areas to create a dimensional landscape. it is 16 x 32. Any ideas on value as is with no restoration?

I appreciate any help given!


----------



## wilto01 (May 18, 2018)

I would be interested in buying this painting from you.
Nell Boardman is my great aunt.

Please advise.

Todd
[email protected]


----------

